# hunting buddy



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Im looking for some to hunt with in the south eastern part of nodak


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

fowlslayer4 said:


> Im looking for some to hunt with in the south eastern part of nodak


Where do you live I might be able to do a few hunts.


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wahpeton


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

You can do a few hunts with me and my buddy Gill! Last year we really put a huge dent in the coot population...


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> You can do a few hunts with me and my buddy Gill! Last year we really put a huge dent in the coot population...


WHAT? I thought those were black ducks?!!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

WELL...i guess they turned out to be coots.


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ill pass on the coot shoot!


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Still looking for someone to hunt with in the wahpeton area!


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

If you dont mind traveling a bit. Hunt around Litchville alot, have room at my place for a weekend thing. PM me.


----------



## WaskaWoodies (Oct 21, 2011)

I plan on doin a few hunts with a buddy of mine just west of Marion. Haha we be 16 and just gettin into our sophomore year of this waterfowl business. Love it! im probably no help but its cool to see other people fowlin in the same area of us. Haha but your welcome to come if ya really wanna. Huge Burrito I shot two coots today! cleaned em up and gunna give some friends back home in mn the worst meal of their life. They wanna try it and I dont know why and ahh its a mess. Haha


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

> Re: hunting buddy
> by WaskaWoodies » Sat Jul 21, 2012 10:31 pm
> 
> I plan on doin a few hunts with a buddy of mine just west of Marion. Haha we be 16 and just gettin into our sophomore year of this waterfowl business. Love it! im probably no help but its cool to see other people fowlin in the same area of us. Haha but your welcome to come if ya really wanna. Huge Burrito I shot two coots today! cleaned em up and gunna give some friends back home in mn the worst meal of their life. They wanna try it and I dont know why and ahh its a mess. Haha


http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regula ... erfowl.pdf

Soooooo, you are going onto an open internet forum and admitting to poaching. Awesome. Think you will like jail? Watch out for your corn hole bud.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Quack_Kills said:


> > Re: hunting buddy
> > by WaskaWoodies » Sat Jul 21, 2012 10:31 pm
> >
> > I plan on doin a few hunts with a buddy of mine just west of Marion. Haha we be 16 and just gettin into our sophomore year of this waterfowl business. Love it! im probably no help but its cool to see other people fowlin in the same area of us. Haha but your welcome to come if ya really wanna. Huge Burrito I shot two coots today! cleaned em up and gunna give some friends back home in mn the worst meal of their life. They wanna try it and I dont know why and ahh its a mess. Haha
> ...


Easy buddy  Waska woodies was just making a joke. I take it you didn't see my previous threads about coot slaying haha but he was just giving me a friendly dig. Nothing to get you panties in a twist over :thumb:


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

I didn't see the previous threads, but then again I really wasn't sweating it. Its his corn hole, not mine.


----------



## WaskaWoodies (Oct 21, 2011)

Hahahah nahh man he's just notorious for slayin coots! Givin him some crap. I've always had a million questions about those birds..what do you do with them? HOW can you make them taste good? Ive never had any though.. and WHY hunt them? haha


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Quack_Kills said:


> I didn't see the previous threads, but then again I really wasn't sweating it. Its his corn hole, not mine.


Yeah, I would have sure assumed that he would have got 25 to life in prison for that crime.


----------



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone want to hunt the weekend of the 18th


----------

